# Solved: Problem in iMovie



## jennemeg (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi there, 
Can someone please help me? 
I am using iMovie and making music video's using some friends photographs. My friend lives in Nebraska and somehow her location is embedded into the photo. See attached photo. When I want to add a title to the video, underneath where I type in the title of my project, it says, "Lincoln, NE". I cannot delete it. My friend thinks this happened because her camera has the location added. We cannot find anywhere on the file where we can delete the location, so am wondering if anyone else knows how I can change this. I don't see anywhere in iMovie where I can delete the location.
Thank you in advance for any help. It's much appreciated!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have moved to the apple mac forum,

not sure how iphoto works with EXIF data - but the camera will save the EXI|F info (all the details about the image , camera, focal length , exposure , date time etc) 
it may be the exif - but usually this is hidden and not placed on the image, unless the camera is setup to specifically add the location to the image, I know you can do that with Date & Time

http://support.apple.com/kb/PH2385?viewlocale=en_US

this is quite old now
http://www.austinareaphoto.com/2010/01/15/how-to-remove-metadata-from-jpeg-in-osx/


----------



## jennemeg (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you so very much! 
That worked: I was able to remove the location metadata under the the "Tools", then I went to "show inspector" and made my way to GPS, and unchecked the location.
Thanks! I've learned something new today!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

excellent, glad that sorted it for you


----------

